

Your web site as an ASCII art - fossguy
http://www.sucuri.net/?page=tools&title=site2ascii

======
jcsalterego
I was hoping it would pipe screenshots (e.g. snap.com's snapshots) through
aalib and/or an OCR engine (e.g. <http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/>).

~~~
pbhj
ditto

------
0xdefec8
Was hoping it would also convert the images...nope.

~~~
mahmud
aalib converts the images as well.

<http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/gallery/>

------
azzleandre
It's a disappointment!

I wanted to see my design converted into ASCII not my text...

------
unclepedro
I made this simple Perl CGI several years ago for generating ASCII art
websites: <http://tastytronic.net/asciiweb/>

There are links on that site that direct to other sites using the same engine.

------
notatoad
it would be cooler if it didn't discard my stylesheet

------
wooby
lynx -dump <http://www.google.com> | figlet

------
zandorg
There's an SDL extension which does ASCII art graphics drivers...

~~~
mahmud
libcaca does ascii video :-)

------
edw519
Cool. Why?

